# Is this a good mill to go for?



## Kaleb (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metex-Opti-BF20L-Geared-Head-Milling-Machine-Drilling-Mill-Variable-Speed/271242888150?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3029561045766088461%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D200991101743%26 

I'm thinking of getting one of these when I have the money at hand. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they a good machine for the price?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 28, 2013)

Kaleb,
This appears to be similar to the Grizzly Model 0704 sold in the states.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0704

I bought one when they first became available in 2010.  I've used it quite a bit over 3 years.  Back then there were some motor issues that Grizzly took care of.  It has a good x - y working area, but the z axis is going to be short, so check the specs and convince yourself you can work within its limits.  

It is very capable of milling up to 5/8" end mills but larger than that will put a strain on the motor.  I've been satisfied with it for making model engines.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Swifty (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks good, dovetail slide column is a must. When I compared the Grizzly price to the Aussie price for the same product, and using the correct exchange rate, we are paying $467 more.

Paul.


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 28, 2013)

Only complaint I have heard is that the Z handle up near the top can be a problem. At least 1 individual adapted a chain drive and brought the Z axis handle out the front through a right angle gear box.


----------



## Sshire (Nov 29, 2013)

This mill is a Weiss BF20. Sold by many companies. It was the mill I started with and made all of my model engines with it until I got the Bridgeport.
It's a good, solid machine and worked well for me.
I ran a 2", 45 degree face mill with no problems on ali and brass. 
Did add a DRO and power X axis feed.
That said, it does have a few issues to watch.
1. The gear to change from "High to Low" speed is some sort of plastic and I had to replace it one time. My fault. Too much depth of cut. Fortunately, since so many folks sell this mill, parts are easily available. 
2. The motor controller (for variable speed and forward/reverse) died. It was replaced by Grizzly with a better one from KB Electronics. I believe that the KB unit is now standard.

No other issues.

It also seems to be a very popular mill for CNC conversion as there are bolt-on ballscrews, stepper mounts, etc. readily available.

As long as you mind the depth of cut limits and don't try to use bigger tooling than is reasonable, it's an excellent mill.


----------



## Till (Nov 29, 2013)

I talked to an importer three years ago (because i wanted to know why they put american made belts and german made motors on chinese-build lathes). He told me he was travelling to china serveral times a year to go to exhibitions and to place orders and there are dozens(!) of factories of that kind in china producing machines that could be twins. They differ in in detail and in quality, but they do almost look the same.  It may look like a "xyz123" but it isn't.


----------

